

Things I Can't Say [in my YC Application] - izak30
http://www.issackelly.com/Blog/entry/Things_I_cant_say_In_our_YC_Application/

======
argeron
Are you in my head or something? :) I agree 100% with everything you wrote.

It was very difficult to explain my concept in one minute - it took 42 takes,
and I still feel like I left out something important.

My application felt robotic and very technical, which is not at all like me. I
tried to have more of myself come through where I could.

There was so much I wanted to say about my passion for people, and how I want
to create a fun, interesting, and contemporary work environment that fosters
innovation and creativity.

I want to be challenged, work with experienced people, and learn everything I
can about running the best business possible. I am also confident of my skills
and drive, and getting this company up and running is my life goal. All of my
other goals and ideas revolve around it (except for breathing, etc).

~~~
izak30
I think that what I'm actually torn about is if this actually means anything
or not. YC is so methodical, and everybody can say on an application "I love
this" but I'm guessing what really has to happen is that it has to show in
your work, what you do, not what you think you want to do.

On the other hand, PG at least, speaks a lot of determination, maybe even
being the determining quality of success (after the initial choosing/starting
I guess). You can have a seriously cool hack (or series of them) and have no
determination at all, but there is no question "Tell us about a time, you,
izak30, persevered against huge odds".

